# Albino Betta?



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've noticed that out of the spawn I currently have there is one fry that is a very noticalby lighter colour than all the rest. It is a cream colour and all the others are a dark brown. Is it possible it's an albino?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Can you tell what color the eyes are? True albinos have red/pink eyes I believe.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

No not really, It's still too small to see. They are either black or really dark red. I'll have to wait and see when it gets bigger. And It seems I've mispelt the title for this thread.. Probably coz I live on Albion st and I've got the letters mixed up..if any of the mods can change it to Albino please do so..thanks


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wondered at first what an Albion was.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Not very likely. I've heard of one albino in the last year and a half... but he died very young. It was said at that time by some other more experienced breeders that when they do pop up, they almost always die very young. Probably just hasn't got his colors yet (you often have light bodied and dark bodied before colors really show), maybe a cellophane.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats what I was thinking, maybe somewhere in it's parent's line there was a cellophane but neither of them display any of it. The mother is really dark coloured and the father is a pastel. So who knows. If it doesn't die I will have to see what it turns out to be. It's alot smaller than it's brothers and sisters of the same spawn but there are deffinitly some that are smaller than it still too. I seem to have a really broad range of sizes in this spawn.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You don't know the grandparents genetics? What are the parents? A punette square will give you your answers.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nope no Idea of the grandparents genetics, but I am AWESOME at punnet squares and genetics (got an A+ in genetics this year at college) so if I knew I would have it worked out in a second. Unfortunitly though, the parent's are both just pet store variety bettas. Although the father is a double ray crowntail I'm not sure what the mother is. I'm assuming she's a regular VT because I think I've only ever seen 3 Delta males in my area and it wasn't the shop I got this female from. I'll just have to wait and see as the spawn gets older and grow into their tails, but at the moment I'm more interested and excited about my first spawn. The largest of the remaining 8 is about an inch long now and is developing colours. Seems its going to be bold red and blue. I'm assuming for now that it's a male, only because I figured if it were female it wouldn't be developing a mix of colours, rather one single plain colour. Anyway I'm excited about it...and he's getting bigger every day! I now have him alone in a betta hex (it's the perfect size for him!) and am looking at buying a lot of them in bulk to raise my fry in from now on, they stack well and are deffinitly big enough to raise them in until they get sold (provided I keep up the water changes which I do). Awaiting a quote for now...wish me luck.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

2 words - deli cup

Variety of sizes, stackable to a short height, dirt cheap. Take a hole punch and punch a hole in the lid towards the edge.. then you can still get to the feeding hole with another stacked on top because they are a hair smaller at the bottom than at the top. Easy to clean, cheap enough you can buy enough extra that you can just set up new containers and move fish over.. then clean old containers.

I went to the deli dept at my grocery and sweet talked the guy there. He sold me like 50 32 oz cups & lids for $6. Great for juvies if you don't have a larger space for them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you looking more for finneage or colors? Colors can be a toos up but dominant colors (red/blue) will almost always show up in lfs bettas. Crossing a ct with a vt would lead 100% vt and depending on the females other trait (she could be vt with ct gene or delta gene or pure vt) would lead to the fry carrying the other trait. Crossing them could lead to desireable finneage in 2 or 3 batches.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I know that the crowntail gene is said to be recessive but it isn't truely recessive, It's intermediar, and I've also looked at thier mother, she displays some slight extending of the rays on her caudial fin so she may be a carrier. If she is a carrier then I will get 50% true crowntails and 50% single tail (VT if that's what she is) carriers. The punnet sqaure looks like this: CTCT represents Crowntal and Ctct represents Single tail carrier. 

CT CT

CT CTCT CTCT

ct CTct CTct

If she is just a single tail VT with no CT genes then I will have 100% single tail carriers, yes, but If I then spawn siblings of that same line I will get 25% crowns 25% single tails and 50% single tail carriers. CTCT = Crowntail, ctct = single tail and CTct = single tail carrier

CT ct

CT CTCT CTct

ct CTct ctct


Then I can spawn the CT siblings from that line and get all CT's. So it would only take me 3 spawns to get a true crowntail line.  Told ya I was good at genetics

PS Damon, to answer your question, at the moment I am more looking for finnage rather than colour, but once I have my crowntail line I am going to try and shoot for a purple crowntail line. Which I realise is going to take a while and be a real challenge  But I like a challenge!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The one problem is you will get veiltail shaped CT from most of the CT that you get. Breeding VT into any line that is delta/super delta/Halfmoon will kill that spread on the caudals for a lot of spawns. You might have to go to F5 or F6 or longer to really recover the spread you started with in the CT.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ahhh ok. Well I wasn't really planning to keep any out of these current spawns. They are all going to be sold or given away and after they're all gone I'll be spawning my CT male with my CT female so I'll get 100% CT fry. Out of that lot I might keep a few of the best males and females and sell the rest to my LFS.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

In all my years of bettas, I've known of ONE person to raise ONE female to maturity. (Marrianne Lewis of BCBettas.com). She managed to get ONE spawn out of her but she died shortly there-after. She may still have pics of her on her site.

Now, spawning brother to sister from THAT spawn, should have produced more albinos but, it did not!! NOT one! Something about the albino gene in bettas doesn't work like it does for the majority of other fish... 

Often times albinos are blind, or close, hence making them weak since they don't get their fair share of food. They are slow growing as well. Not to mention being the possibility of sensitivity to light and extra sensitive to water conditions.

I've only heard of 2 albinos and only the ONE could be proven with a picture.


----------

